# Bolens Iseki H1502 Hydraulic Manifold in & out



## quardz (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello,
I am hooking up a hydraulic manifold on the side of my H1502 Iseki. It is on the side of the Transmission below the seat. Does anyone know which port is the supply and which is the return? They are situated front and rear.

Thanks,
Ed Macedo
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ed,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Are to two ports the same size, or is one larger? The high pressure line is usually the smaller diameter line.


----------



## quardz (Jun 7, 2015)

Found out it is the forward fitting that is the supply to the hydraulic control valve.. They are both 3/8" fittings.. Thank you Tim Smith!


----------

